# In attesa di un Suo cortese riscontro



## karunavera

Nelle lettere formali esistono delle espressioni codificate che non ammettono traduzioni letterali o comunque approssimative. Io ne sto traducendo una moooooooolto formale per la prima volta....potreste aiutarmi? 
1) In attesa di un Suo cortese riscontro;
2)sarebbe mio auspicio;
gracias....


----------



## saia

Espero recibir sus noticias lo antes posible.
Quedo a la espera de recibir sus noticias lo antes posible.

Espera a ver que dicen los nativos.


----------



## fiol73

Mi agradecimiento más                       sincero por su atención. En espera                       de sus noticias, le saluda atentamente.


----------



## irene.acler

fiol73 said:


> Mi agradecimiento más sincero por su atención. En espera de sus noticias, le(s) saludo atentamente.


 
Me parece que es así, verdad?


----------



## moyo

Mi agradecimiento más sincero por su atención. En espera de sus noticias, le(s) saludo atentamente.

hay varias opciones:

 Mi agradecimiento más sincero por su atención. En espera de noticias *suyas*, le saludo atentamente. no está mal, pero para mi gusto queda más educado, le saluda atentamente..........nombre y apellidos.

 Mi agradecimiento más sincero por su atención. En espera de noticias *suyas*, les saluda atentamente..........nombre y apellidos si uno se dirige a más de una persona

que decis?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, pero no entiendo por qué "le saluda" si por ejemplo soy "yo" quien saluda, o sea, no tendría que ir en primera persona singular?


----------



## moyo

Non ti posso dare una spiegazione così grammaticale.....diciamo. Ma secondo quelle carte che ho letto più formali, io metterei "le saluda......" secondo me, si dici "le saludo....." è più informale, è come si daresti del tu.
per esempio:
Le saluda Pepita Perez. vuol dire che Pepita Perez saluta a LEi.
allora, si dici
La saludo Pepita Perez, io capisco che è la signora a chi saluti è Pepita Perez, non è Pepita perez chi saluta alla persona a chi sta scrivendo la carta.
non so se mi sono spiegata chiaramente.......


----------



## irene.acler

moyo said:


> Non ti posso dare una spiegazione così grammaticale.....diciamo. Ma secondo le lettere più formali che ho letto, io metterei "le saluda......" secondo me, se dici "le saludo....." è più informale, è come se dessi del tu.
> per esempio:
> Le saluda Pepita Perez. vuol dire che Pepita Perez saluta a LEi.
> allora, se dici
> La (perdona, la o le? ) saludo Pepita Perez, io capisco che è la signora a che saluti è Pepita Perez, non è Pepita perez che saluta la persona a chi sta scrivendo la lettera.
> non so se mi sono spiegata chiaramente.......


 
Mm, sí, más o menos entiendo.
Gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Irene_, se usa, le saluda atentemente, ... por cortesia.


----------



## karunavera

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## karunavera

Creo que "ciao, ci vediamo dopo" en español se pueda decir simplemente "hasta luego"; qué opinan los nativos?


----------



## irene.acler

karunavera said:


> Creo que "ciao, ci vediamo dopo" en español se pueda decir simplemente "hasta luego"; qué opinan los nativos?


 
Te has equivocado de thread!


----------



## karunavera

Siiiiiiiiiii


----------

